# Found in a Terrarium



## greenmtnguy (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm not sure what the wood is, but it is dense and very heavy. I was hoping for Desert Ironwood, but think I got something in the Rosewood category. Still makes a nice pen. It was in a Terrarium at a flea market.


----------



## johnnycnc (Aug 2, 2009)

Amazing find, Alton!
That wood is fantastic.


----------



## seawolf (Aug 2, 2009)

I saw a picture of a pen similur to that, they called it mountain teak.
Mark


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow .. looks like cocobolo!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Very nice, amazing what you can find in different places.


----------



## hazard (Aug 3, 2009)

Probably malaysian driftwood.  The heavy stuff in the aquarium hobby is usually this.  Or that is what it is sold as.

Chris


----------



## Ligget (Aug 3, 2009)

It is amazing where some of our wood comes from, that was a great find and it made a fantastic pen Alton, finish is awesome too!


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Aug 3, 2009)

sweet pen, i got a piece of bog pine in one of our flea markets. The guy said it was bog oak treated for a fish tank, the fool, didn't have a clue what it was


----------



## Bree (Aug 3, 2009)

Great looking pen.  Good job!  Just remember that fish have been having sex on that pen!!


----------



## Monty (Aug 3, 2009)

It's FIT wood  (Found in Terrarium):biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 3, 2009)

There's also a wood I've never been able to get ahold of (Griffin Exotics has a listing for it but it's always sold out) called Desert Rosewood. Could be that also.


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 3, 2009)

Whatever it is, it sure came out great.  Took a sweet finish too.


----------



## louisbry (Aug 3, 2009)

Beautiful pen.  Nice find on the mystery wood.


----------



## hazard (Aug 3, 2009)

If I didn't say it before.  Very nice pen.

If interested in more terrarium wood contact Jeff Michels at this site.  He hundreds of pounds of the stuff.

http://aquaticclarity.com/


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 3, 2009)

What a shine!!!!!


----------

